

Should Open Source startups apply to Y Combinator? - evanprodromou
http://ope.nu/p/131

======
wccrawford
I guess I fail to understand the thought that brought this question up in the
first place. So tell me: Why shouldn't they?

~~~
evanprodromou
In the global sense, sure, apply to whatever.

However, if you actually want to get an investment, you should probably know
that the investor actually wants to invest in the kind of company you run.

Considering the quote from "How to Start a Startup" in the piece, it's not
clear that Paul Graham thinks startups and Open Source are compatible.

So, that's why I asked.

